
Florida authorities released footage of block party with 3k people - finphil
https://www.insider.com/florida-authorities-release-video-block-party-2020-5
======
lowdose
> Chitwood said in a statement posted online. "None of it will deter law
> enforcement from coming back when we're needed."

Mike Chitwood is a local legend with his own website selling t-shirts. Nice to
read positive news about a sheriff doing his job in great way for the
community.

[https://www.votemikechitwood.com/](https://www.votemikechitwood.com/)

